# Insertion of bone stimulators



## glendamccuen (Sep 13, 2007)

Just a question.......... we have a company whose representatives come to our office and insert a bone growth stimulator into a patient of ours.  We are going to manage this patient and this stimulator.  The company says to bill 20974.  Would you do this with a 26 modifier?  What would you do?


----------



## alch (Oct 15, 2007)

*Bone stims*

I haven't heard of bone stimulators being "inserted". The ones that our patients use are fitted for them, but the unit is outside the body only. We bill w/ mod 58 showing it was staged/planned. You should ask the company that supplies the unit, they should be able to assist you with any questions.


----------



## FREEPONY (Dec 11, 2007)

*Bone Stimulators*

The code is 20974 and if it is within the postoperative period the modifier 58 would need to be appended to it.   We bill for this in our office with no problems.

Debbie


----------



## KRISTILEFT (Aug 14, 2008)

*Removal of Bone Growth Stimulators*

I work for a group of Neurosurgeons who themselves only prescribe the external bone growth stimulators.  However, one of my docs just did a removal of an implanted Bone Growth Stimulator that was implanted by someone else.  I can not find a code specifically for removal of a BGS, only the Spinal Cord Stimulators for pain control.  Does anyone have any experience with this and can you tell me what code you use for a removal of a BGS?  Do you use the SCS removal codes?


----------



## SIMPMA1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Bone Growth Stimulator*

Did You Get The Answer To This Question.  My Neurosurgeon Done The Same Thing.


----------

